

Sketch is 50% off today - willtheperson
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sketch/id402476602?ls=1&mt=12

======
ellicottvilleny
I am confused by this app. It has two templates both of which are for icon
design, and it has handy dandy guides for a main icon area. How do you get
duplicates of whatever is in the main icon area in all the little side areas?
Or is this really a bit of gimmickry and nobody really uses this program to
make icons?

